# Sleep and Dreams > Research >  >  Placebo Effects through LucidDreaming?

## louie54

Ok before anyone flips a bitch, I just want to say that I know that a placebo is when subjects don't know they are taking, for example, a sugar pill instead of the actual substance as a control test to gain more evidence as to whether or not the substance is actually effective.

Correct me if I'm wrong.

I'm sure the question has been brought up before. I just wanted to ask anyway.

So I was wondering if it is possible to control a placebo effect through a lucid dream. I know that you may be wondering "how could this be a placebo if you know you're getting it?"

Good question. That's why I said _effect_ because you would be receiving the _effects_ of the medicine through the mind.

Well one time I got really sick and I partly blamed it on the food I ate the day before. I had a carne asada taco and then later I had a jalapeno burger from carls jr. Ever since then (it's been a couple of years) I've avoided both foods and I know it's only a psychological thing.

So if someone overweight (not me) wanted to avoid say, chocolate, the person could induce a dream where he's eating chocolate and make it taste like mud or something.

Or possibly even induce a lucid dream to relieve pain. Like for example, if your leg hurts, have a lucid dream where you are running and feeling great with no pain and knowing that your leg is not bothering you. And someone else in another forum mentioned getting an all-over massage but it sounded like he was proposing an experiment.

What do you guys think? Could this work? Has it been done?

----------


## jacqueline112

louie you are overweight and addicted to chocolate dont try to hide the fact youre trying to get diet advice from other people...

----------


## Goldenheart

Yes, I suppose it could work.  After all, I suppose the trick to lucid dreaming well is to BELIEVE you can!  Maybe all of these 'tips' are just 'good luck charms'.

As for whether they really are, no information there.  But it's an interesting notion.

----------


## Jeff777

Louie, I don't see why that wouldn't be any different than techniques hypnotherapists use to break patients off of bad habits.  While I don't think there's a quick fix placebo dream you can have that will instantaneously fix a problem one may be having, I think through repetition that it's likely you may see some measurable results.   :smiley: 





> louie you are overweight and addicted to chocolate dont try to hide the fact youre trying to get diet advice from other people...



What?  ::wtf::

----------

